# Edgewater 04-14-07



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Phishphood and I headed out for a couple of hours this morning to look for those reds hanging around. They weren't where we were. Actually, I missed to hook ups at the spot then we moved around a little hitting different areas.

Jason picked up this 19" flounder on a jerbait. The I picked up the Blue. Jason and I have different recollection of events. I remember a perfect cast followed by a flawless hookset. Jason seems to recall that I set my rod down and it took off out of the boat followed by me going for a swim : You say Tomayto I say tomawto dont let my wet appearance sway you  The important thing is that I landed the 30" Blue which is my biggest to date.

Jason followed up with a 18" trout again on artificial. We called it a day. Still a good day!




























Tony


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Southern Comfort does tend to distort memory, but you just stick to your story. I'll be quicker to the camera next time.
Thanks again for the trip. Weird how the live bait was a bust. Maybe I just outfish live bait....or dumb luck. Either way,
I'm having fish for dinner.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think the picture is obvious which story we might believe.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I think the picture is obvious which story we might believe.


Hey sick boy. How long have they had the internet in Canada. Done any ice fishing? ;D ;D ;D

How did the phone thing go?


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

the perks of living by the lagoon, nice catch guys.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Blue. I caught a 6 pounder down by three sisters one winter.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Action shot.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> Action shot.


The powerful fish struck with such ferosity that it threw a shower of spray 50 feet soaking the occupants of the boat. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Ron,

So you were there! Thats amazing I didnt even see you! Thats just what i remember 

Tony


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

By the way, Nice pic Jason. I never knew you snaped it.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Could be sweat from the epic battle. I also got a couple of video shots. Not sure how to post those.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Could be sweat from the epic battle. I also got a couple of video shots. Not sure how to post those.


For future reference remember...When fishing with Jason, when your waiting for a net you might as well smile ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

How about my timing on the fish jump?


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

At least Jason didn't go into the water after netting the fish!!! :-[ Did he?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Good report.. nice Flounda..


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> At least Jason didn't go into the water after netting the fish!!!    :-[  Did he?



LMAO! Now, that is funny!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I stayed nice and dry until Tony decided to jump a few wakes on the way in. Did I make you net your own fish? I can't remember. I'll have to work on my boat etiquette(sp).


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I want to see the pic of Tony goin in for his rod. Happened to me down in Bahia Honda, set my rod down for a second and bam, in I went after it.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I wasn't quick enough to the camera. He's lucky the fish didn't take off across the flat. The rod went just out of reach and stayed there. 

Here's a little advice. Anyone going fishing with Tony, be prepared to get wet. Somebody is usually hitting the water out of his boat lately.


----------

